# Ovens.  To clean constantly, or not to use, that is the question



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2019)

I use my oven a lot, but what dirties it the most is roasting my beloved, crispy vegetables.  Especially reaching the ceiling of the oven is hardest, but I've learned that if I don't clean it often, it builds up so fast, into something like road-tar.  Some of it would never come out as this is an apartment, and wasn't cleaned well by previous tenant.  Then it totally fizzled out and I have a brand new one.

I clean my oven with vinegar and baking soda.  Can't handle the chemicals.  It is a self-cleaning but I don't want to use that at all.  But I either have to find a good, long-handled tool to clean with, so I can reach easier, or not use my oven.  I don't think the latter is really going to be an option for me.

Has anyone else found a good way to either keep your oven clean while still getting those yummy roasted vegies, or, something to help me clean it out more easily?

I did search Amazon, and Walmart but only found bathroom, long-handled type brushes (battery powered).  I could use one of those, but not sure how stiff the brushes are and just want something gentle for oven.

Any help appreciated, Denise

PS I do use a slow-cooker for as many things as possible, or chicken/turkey I use the oven-bags.  I bake my fish in foil, etc.


----------



## Camper6 (May 30, 2019)

Re cleaning oven.

check your manual if you have one or go online for your oven.

if you can take the door off its much easier to get at and clean.

I know you don't like chemicals but a dish of ammonia left overnight works wonders.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2019)

Camper!!  Yes, the oven-door does come off as I watched them put it on.  I can't remember how they did it but I will look at the manual.  Thank you, never even though about that, geesh!

Still like to find a long-handled cleaner that runs on battery too, just to help me with the "ceiling" of the oven   I've been wanting a drill, and they have attachments for those sort of jobs I think too


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2019)

Be careful if you DO use the self-cleaning function.  I didn't get all the stuff off the oven floor that had run over the side of a casserole and it caught on fire during the self-cleaning function.  Unfortunately, the oven door automatically locks during the cycle and won't unlock until the temperature goes down.  So here I can see the fire blazing merrily through the oven door window and can't do anything about it.  

On hindsight, I probably could have pulled the stove out and unplugged it....._maybe_ that would have overridden the door lock.  On the other hand, did I want to pull out a blazing stove?

So I had to just let it burn itself out, smoke alarms screeching away, windows open, me in hysterics.  

I've used the self-clean function several times since then, but I'm very careful to make sure there is no combustible stuff on the oven floor.


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2019)

Hi Denise!  ... I've got a new Whirlpool stove/oven in my apartment, and to this point have not had to clean it.  Use the oven very little.
So no other ideas than what's mentioned  above. 

My question ...  I fully understand the concern about  self-cleaning. ... (not to mention the toxins emitted that linger.)  
Where are the regulators when these appliances are made?   I just don't get the fact that manufacturers put the feature on  ovens, and charge more for it!,  knowing full well that it can burn out the unit if used.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2019)

jujube said:


> Be careful if you DO use the self-cleaning function.  I didn't get all the stuff off the oven floor that had run over the side of a casserole and it caught on fire during the self-cleaning function.  Unfortunately, the oven door automatically locks during the cycle and won't unlock until the temperature goes down.  So here I can see the fire blazing merrily through the oven door window and can't do anything about it.
> 
> On hindsight, I probably could have pulled the stove out and unplugged it....._maybe_ that would have overridden the door lock.  On the other hand, did I want to pull out a blazing stove?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Jujube, I've read a lot of negatives about the  self-cleaning, that's why I want to avoid it.  Glad you didn't get that  door open, but how scarey that must have been



Bonnie said:


> Hi Denise!  ... I've got a new Whirlpool stove/oven in my apartment, and to this point have not had to clean it.  Use the oven very little.
> So no other ideas than what's mentioned  above.
> 
> My question ...  I fully understand the concern about  self-cleaning.  Where are the regulators when these appliances are made?   I just don't get the fact that manufacturers put the feature on  ovens, and charge more for it!,  knowing full well that it can burn out the unit if used.



Hi Bonnie, this oven gets so hot on the temps I "use" to use, that I have to make sure to set it lower.  I just think we're on our own getting to know all we can about appliances, and everything we buy.  Even the manuals are lacking in information, extremely lacking


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2019)

I don't think taking the door off is going to be an option for me either.  Just too hard, and heavy.  I even checked out some reviews on those Air Fryers and many were pretty negative.  I thought an oven got dirty "only" from spills and splatters (never have been very domestic) but read that the steam from cooking is what is accumulating into that hard crusty crud.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 30, 2019)

I wonder if there isn't some sort of small appliance that would roast your veggies that wouldn't be as hard to clean as the big oven. Buying one would probably be cheaper in the long run considering time and cleaning supplies for the big oven. I have a large toaster oven that broils. Easy to clean. Just read all the reviews and ask around.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I wonder if there isn't some sort of small appliance that would roast your veggies that wouldn't be as hard to clean as the big oven. Buying one would probably be cheaper in the long run considering time and cleaning supplies for the big oven. I have a large toaster oven that broils. Easy to clean. Just read all the reviews and ask around.



Now that's an idea I didn't think of yet.  Just like a mini-oven!!  I'll check some out and thank you much Ruth


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2019)

I use a countertop oven (Breville) more than my regular ovens these days. 

And it's so nice to "see" you, Denise!!   :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I use a countertop oven (Breville) more than my regular ovens these days.
> 
> And it's so nice to "see" you, Denise!!   :love_heart:



Hi C'est Moi   it is good to see you too, and I think the countertop oven is what I need   I will see if Amazon has the Breville, thank you so much


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I use a countertop oven (Breville) more than my regular ovens these days.



I used to have one at the house I sold.  It was my 'go to' every evening for making meals for my husband.  With temps reaching 100 around here in the summer,  my double oven wall unit would heat up the house too much!  

But alas,  the countertop oven  went the way of most household items when I sold the house and moved.  
Time to get a new one for my apartment!     Thanks for jarring my brain CM ...  they come in so handy.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 31, 2019)

*​Mine is self cleaning. Because I have a convection oven, and a hot air cooker, I actually use my main oven once a year...Thanksgiving.  So, I am not sure the last time I cleaned it.  But I do scrub down the stove top often.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2019)

The last time I used my oven was Easter.

I have an inexpensive Oster convection toaster oven that I purchased from Walmart for approx. $50.00.

I use it a couple of times a day, I wipe it out and clean the inserts about once a week.

I intentionally bought an inexpensive model because I've never seen a toaster oven that does not eventually become disgusting, when that time comes I'll replace it.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *​Mine is self cleaning. Because I have a convection oven, and a hot air cooker, I actually use my main oven once a year...Thanksgiving.  So, I am not sure the last time I cleaned it.  But I do scrub down the stove top often.*



Sounds good Marie, and a used to have a room-mate that did the cooking, and I'd do the clean-up.  She taught me, and got me in the habit God bless her, to clean the stove top every time.  Including lifting the burners out and cleaning those and under the top   Good habits/routines pay off don't they


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> The last time I used my oven was Easter.
> 
> I have an inexpensive Oster convection toaster oven that I purchased from Walmart for approx. $50.00.
> 
> ...


  Yes, things can take me awhile to figure out, lol, but still learning new ways at 66.  I am going for some type of Toaster Oven, or I guess they're called "convection", and that is so smart as I read you gals replies.  I live alone, there is no reason for me to dirty that huge oven for one person!!  

I hope I can find one that will cook and brown my vegies layful:  and reheat my freezer meals I save, like roasts, chicken, etc   Sure am grateful for all the input I'm getting


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 1, 2019)

Toaster Oven, that's a great idea for us also. It get's way to hot here in the summer to use the oven, but a toaster oven sounds like the ticket for us.  Thanks all for the tip, I've never thought about trying that before.  :encouragement:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2019)

The new countertop/convection  ovens do everything.  .... bake, roast,  broil, grill,  along with toasting, warming, etc.   
The one that I just ordered has enough room to make a 13" pizza.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi ladies, I don't think any fellers replied, but if so, good morning to you too 

I am shopping (online) today, and checking out the different counter-top ovens.  What I really what first and foremost, is one I can roast my vegies in.  The only other thing I need the oven for is things like roasts, and whole chickens, or foods I can wrap in foil to cook like trout, etc.

I see the prices go from around 250.00 (maybe more) and I know there are some for around 50.00 some of you mentioned.  My budget is definitely 50 to 100, and be thrilled to find one near the lower that can roast diced vegies, sometimes I like them larger.  I can't think right now, what else I might use the conventional for, well, maybe anything else small that I would not want to wrap in foil to cook 

Any suggestions on brands or exact types?  I see digitals, etc.  I guess I want to find out what you like about yours, pros and cons etc. Reviews!! That's what I need, and I sure would rather listen to yours than get a "paid" one from Amazon 

Ok, I went ahead and picked one to get your opinions on.  I can see if I want one I'm going to have to pay more than I thought, but this one is in the 60 dollar range at least:
https://www.amazon.com/Oster-Counte...top+ovens&qid=1559403544&s=home-garden&sr=1-8


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> The new countertop/convection  ovens do everything.  .... bake, roast,  broil, grill,  along with toasting, warming, etc.
> The one that I just ordered has enough room to make a 13" pizza.



Hi Bonne, the one I just posted is pretty big!  One I looked at for around 40 bucks, was smaller than a bread-box   Yes, those are all features I want, that you have!  The Oster seems to have all I need, but the price surprises me.  It can't be too flimsy if it can bake at 400 some degrees


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> Toaster Oven, that's a great idea for us also. It get's way to hot here in the summer to use the oven, but a toaster oven sounds like the ticket for us.  Thanks all for the tip, I've never thought about trying that before.  :encouragement:



I hadn't either Davey, but glad I am finding out now.  I about killed myself every time I had to clean that darned oven.  Amazing how food for one person can dirty an oven :upset:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi Bonne, the one I just posted is pretty big!  One I looked at for around 40 bucks, was smaller than a bread-box   Yes, those are all features I want, that you have!  The Oster seems to have all I need, but the price surprises me.  It can't be too flimsy if it can bake at 400 some degrees



I probably spent too much, although I got $40 cash back w/Amazon card.   
The new one I have coming ... https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BOV...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001L5TVGW


They advise precautions w/foil in the ovens.  Parchment Paper is a good alternative.. it's safe to 420..  works for roasting vegetables and all baking.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 1, 2019)

Denise--I'm not familiar with the Oster, but that is usually a dependable brand.   It has good reviews, too.   I'm sure it will get the job done as far as roasting your veggies.   

I use my Breville several times a week; my full-size ovens hardly ever get used anymore except for around the holidays.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2019)

I've heard Breville is a high quality brand.

I've considered a toaster oven, but I don't use my oven all that much and when I do, I would rather have the room to make more to freeze for another time.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2019)

I have a toaster oven but I was told to think of it as a disposable .

When I need to clean it. I take it outside and use oven cleaner and leave it out overnight.

Wipe it clean with paper towels. Use a spray bottle of water to rinse.

Never use my stove oven. Not working. Use it for storage. Not worth fixing for one person.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2019)

This is the one that I have.

https://www.oster.com/oster/oster-designed-for-life-6-slice-toaster-oven-silver/TSSTTVDFL2.html

I bought it specifically because of the automatic shutoff feature.  

If I forget that it's on it will automatically shut off at the end of the set cooking time. 

It also can be set to stay on until you turn it off.

I've never used it to cook a whole chicken or a roast it might tend to over brown them if they have extended cooking times.

Be very careful using foil or pyrex dishes in a toaster oven.

I use mine to cook a piece of fish, chops, heat and eat frozen items, etc... with good results.

This is my tip for the perfect roast chicken! layful:nthego:


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2019)

Dremel Versa 4-Volt Cordless Lithium-Ion Power Cleaning Tool $49.97 See it on Amazon.com


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2019)

Is that a "to go" Aunt Bea??  Now that's my kind'a chicken girlfriend nthego:  BTW, love the Oster you got!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Dremel Versa 4-Volt Cordless Lithium-Ion Power Cleaning Tool $49.97 See it on Amazon.com



I'm just gonna use my little conventional I ordered, heck with cleaning that darn, big thing, ever again


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I've heard Breville is a high quality brand.
> 
> I've considered a toaster oven, but I don't use my oven all that much and when I do, I would rather have the room to make more to freeze for another time.



Smart wtg, I like cooking and freezing up the rest so I don't have to cook every night


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have a toaster oven but I was told to think of it as a disposable .
> 
> When I need to clean it. I take it outside and use oven cleaner and leave it out overnight.
> 
> ...


  Shoot, just send that puppy through the carwash!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Denise--I'm not familiar with the Oster, but that is usually a dependable brand.   It has good reviews, too.   I'm sure it will get the job done as far as roasting your veggies.
> 
> I use my Breville several times a week; my full-size ovens hardly ever get used anymore except for around the holidays.


  It will be here Tuesday, looking forward to it   I didn't realize "Toaster Ovens" had become way more than just toasting things   Don't ask where I've been, I'm trying to forget


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I probably spent too much, although I got $40 cash back w/Amazon card.
> The new one I have coming ... https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BOV...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001L5TVGW
> 
> 
> They advise precautions w/foil in the ovens.  Parchment Paper is a good alternative.. it's safe to 420..  works for roasting vegetables and all baking.



I would have gotten a Breville if I could have, very nice.  I do love the coupons, etc., Amazon Prime has.  I got 10 bucks off that Oster I got


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

Does anyone remember/ or had an Amana RadarRange?  We had one back in the late 70's/80's  ... used it all the time.  It sat on the counter, but it weighed a ton!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2019)

It sounds familiar, but we never had one.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Does anyone remember/ or had an Amana RadarRange?  We had one back in the late 70's/80's  ... used it all the time.  It sat on the counter, but it weighed a ton!



Yes, I remember those.   They weighed about as much as a Volkswagen.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi.  I haven't used the self clean option as I have birds and it kills them I found out!  Thanks for that suggestion of vinegar and baking soda.  Mine has black tar on the bottom that needs cleaning off.  I don't want to use oven cleaner either because of the horrible fumes.  I use my oven about once a week.  It is a real pain to try to clean them isn't it?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Does anyone remember/ or had an Amana RadarRange?  We had one back in the late 70's/80's  ... used it all the time.  It sat on the counter, but it weighed a ton!



Amana Radar Range was one of the first microwave ovens.

I remember a department store demonstrating it and they were cooking hot dogs.

That's why they called it Radar Range because of the microwave function.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 12, 2019)

Well by golly you guys I also took the plunge and bought a Cuisinart Toaster Oven. It just arrived here the other day and I'm still reading the instructions with all the do's and don'ts. Made some room for it in the kitchen and I'm now looking forward to using it and expanding my very limited cooking skills. Oh Boy!!   :encouragement: 

My Daughter was telling me she has an Oster Toaster Oven which she likes very much.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 12, 2019)

I've got a Hamilton Beach countertop pizza oven and its wonderful...bake most everything in it - casseroles, cookies, bread, 
french fries, muffins, etc.


Advice, get outside the box, bake, crisp and roast in it too.  Think you will love it.
Use this little oven way more than my other two "big" ones!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi.  I haven't used the self clean option as I have birds and it kills them I found out!  Thanks for that suggestion of vinegar and baking soda.  Mine has black tar on the bottom that needs cleaning off.  I don't want to use oven cleaner either because of the horrible fumes.  I use my oven about once a week.  It is a real pain to try to clean them isn't it?



Yes, it is hard to do them by hand, but I've decided, after talking to my sister and 2 other gals, that I'll just use the "self-cleaning" option.  I don't have any pets to worry about, just the heat from it, but my sis says hers is not hard at all and she is pretty crippled up.  More later as I want to give a full explanation to all of you that have helped me figure this out


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> Well by golly you guys I also took the plunge and bought a Cuisinart Toaster Oven. It just arrived here the other day and I'm still reading the instructions with all the do's and don'ts. Made some room for it in the kitchen and I'm now looking forward to using it and expanding my very limited cooking skills. Oh Boy!!   :encouragement:
> 
> My Daughter was telling me she has an Oster Toaster Oven which she likes very much.


  good for you Davey!!  I think it's the best purchase I've made in awhile!!  Mine is an Oster, and I did check the inner temp to see if it got as hot as it says it will.  It did!!  Now I will have to think of more things to cook using it   I love the toast it makes, no more toasters for me, lol!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I've got a Hamilton Beach countertop pizza oven and its wonderful...bake most everything in it - casseroles, cookies, bread,
> french fries, muffins, etc.
> 
> 
> ...



I've been searching for info on how to make vegies come out crispy, like the oven does them.  I mean my big oven.  If you have any tips for me I am all ears


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 12, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Does anyone remember/ or had an Amana RadarRange?  We had one back in the late 70's/80's  ... used it all the time.  It sat on the counter, but it weighed a ton!


  Hi Bonnie, I sure remember the name Amana   and the radarrange as well seems familiar.  We didn't have anything like that but I know we had friends that did


----------



## Liberty (Jun 13, 2019)

Denise1952... crispy veggies in a countertop oven?  

Just use the cookie sheet, I use a sheet of  parchment and spray or coat the veggies with oil and garlic/herbs (if you like herbs). Place them on a single layer - turn the convection on and back at 400° -425°for about 15 minutes. Love doing all kinds of veggies that way - small quartered red potatoes, zucchini, green onions, etc. The green onions roast quicker and come out very crunchy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Denise1952... crispy veggies in a countertop oven?
> 
> Just use the cookie sheet, I use a sheet of  parchment and spray or coat the veggies with oil and garlic/herbs (if you like herbs). Place them on a single layer - turn the convection on and back at 400° -425°for about 15 minutes. Love doing all kinds of veggies that way - small quartered red potatoes, zucchini, green onions, etc. The green onions roast quicker and come out very crunchy!



Thanks Liberty!! I'll try this just as you recommend!!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 14, 2019)

Denise1952...great, let me know how you make out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Denise1952...great, let me know how you make out.


  Will do Liberty


----------



## Liberty (Jun 15, 2019)

Denise, as we used to do food formulating professionally found out each oven is different so I'm sure if you play with the temps and times if it doesn't come out right the first try you'll be able to get the crispy veggies you want!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Denise, as we used to do food formulating professionally found out each oven is different so I'm sure if you play with the temps and times if it doesn't come out right the first try you'll be able to get the crispy veggies you want!



Ok Liberty   Thanks for all your help   It does heat up great! Checked the temp at 425 and it was right on


----------



## Liberty (Jun 17, 2019)

Denise1952...happy it worked out for you.  Love those oven baked crispy veggies.  

Got a great recipe for "oven baked Southern Fried Chicken", too...if you ever want it...lol!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2019)

A friend of mine always uses her el cheapo 20-30 dollar toaster ovens. She de-crumbs, wipes them out, but doesn't scrub them. When she can't see through the glass anymore, she throws them away and buys new ones.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 17, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Denise1952...happy it worked out for you.  Love those oven baked crispy veggies.
> 
> Got a great recipe for "oven baked Southern Fried Chicken", too...if you ever want it...lol!





RadishRose said:


> A friend of mine always uses her el cheapo 20-30 dollar toaster ovens. She de-crumbs, wipes them out, but doesn't scrub them. When she can't see through the glass anymore, she throws them away and buys new ones.



I'm just now using my new oven to reheat for the first time.  Some General Tso Chicken I got at Safeway, lazy me today.  But when that oven says it's a certain temperature it is right on!! So pleased about that!!  

Your friend is a hoot Rose :biggrin-new:  Keep it simple is her motto, and I like that idea 

I'd take that recipe Liberty??  I especially love thighs and legs, and I do like a sauce I make using Russian Dressing, but some crispy chicken sounds good for a change  especially Southern Fried


----------



## Liberty (Jun 18, 2019)

Ok Denise, this is the Oven Baked  Southern Fried Chicken Recipe:

1/4 cup melted butter
1 cup buttermilk
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or garlic salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon Creole Seasoning (or Cajun Seasonings like Zatarain's
4  bone in chicken thighs (or large chicken legs)

Preheat Oven to 400°.  Pour butter into cookie sheet or baking pan.
Whisk all dry ingredients together. Coat chicken in buttermilk, then 
coat with flour mixture - place 2" apart  on pan. Bake uncovered for 
30 min.  Turn, and bake for 15 minutes more until chicken is brown 
and juices run clear.

Note: 1/2 cup Panko Bread Crumbs and 1/2 cup flour may be used in 
place of 1 cup flour if desired.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 18, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Ok Denise, this is the Oven Baked  Southern Fried Chicken Recipe:
> 
> 1/4 cup melted butter
> 1 cup buttermilk
> ...



Guess what I got today, bone in thighs with legs, I mean attached!!  It was meant to be!!  Not tonight but I will be trying this before end of week.  I need to find the Cajun seasoning, which, I've NEVER tried, but if it's anything I am getting more and more open to, it's trying new things 

Thanks so much Liberty, I'll keep you posted, denise


----------



## Liberty (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes Denise...the seasoning adds flavor without making it "hot".  If you like your food salty you can add some extra salt if you want to (or not)...lol.  Its a fav recipe of ours.  Usually freeze some pieces if I make a big pan of it in the large oven. Its a lot 
like the old fashioned cast iron skillet southern chicken.

Have got a ton of recipes from being in the biz professionally if you ever need something odd and tasty!


----------

